# Abnormal SEVERE vaginal bleeding- please someone help you're my last hope :(



## 19928 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello,Alright, I'm a 23 yr female with IBS for years. Lots of pain, horrible days, etc. So listen to this- I woke up the other morning with severe abdominal pain. Unfortunately, this has become something common with me, so I wasn't surprised. I sighed and chalked it up to being "one of those days."TheN I had severe abdominal cramping. It kept waking me up. I tried to go back to sleep but I stirred for hours. It was excruciating at times. I noticed one big cramp, and then WHOOSH- i felt this moistness underneath me. To my horrible dismay, there was a pool of blood. Have you ever played the game "guess which hole the blood came from?" (just trying to add some humor - ha ha). At first I thought it was my rectum, because i've had bouts of rectal bleeding. But no, it was coming from my vagina. I immediately became very, very frightened. Because the last day of my period had been a week and a half ago. ANd i have NEVER had an irregular period. Ever. And this blood was different than period blood. It was bright red and diluted. I kept bleeding. And bleeding. I began to feel lightheaded and sick to my stomach.I agonized all day before making the decision to go into the ER. I was extremely frightened- just the way it all came about. I was afraid that I needed to be seen BEFORE thursday (my next appointment.)So I went into the ER. Keep in mind, this is MAYO CLINIC here. And proceeded to have the WORST night of my life. Not only were they completely unhelpful, but they made it seemed like I was making the whole thing up. They made it seem like it was just my period, or that I was bat**** crazy. I guess what didn't help much was that I've been to the ER before- once for rectal bleeding. And it was the same thing. I guess I've never felt so alone in my life. i can't share this with anybody so I can't talk it over. I don't tell ANYONE i have this- not my friends, not even my mum.







I'm so alone in this. But anyway, so hours later they sent me back on my way. They didn't even make the follow-up appointment for me, they just said "be sure to see your obGYN." Don't let the door hit you on the ass as you walk out.That's what it was like. The other thing that hurt me was that I had had a tampon in, and right before the pelvic exam, I took it out. And you know how taking out a tampon "wipes out" a lot of the blood in the vagina. SO, he did a pelvic exam.. and couldn't find any active bleeding. It's like it subsided for a few hours. So LITERALLY when I'm walking back to my vehicle, defeated as hell and fighting back tears, I FEEL A RUSH OF BLOOD. And sure enough, I start bleeding again. This is a day later, and I've gone through an entire box of Supers in TWENTY FOUR HOURS. Every tampon I soak through within like an hour. I'm so scared that I'm bawling my eyes out. I have nowhere else to go. I feel like, well, i'll have to just wait until I keel over or lose conciousness to go back into the hospital. I have nowhere to go now, nowhere else to turn. **** the hospital. I don't know what I should do.But you know that instinct you have when something is JUST not right. I have that. I KNOW i'm not on my period, and I know it's something else in there that's bleeding and won't stop. Has this ever happened to anybody, and what in the world should i do. I just have no idea anymore. I'm so let down i feel like laying on the floor crying and never getting back up.They didn't do any X-rays or ultrasound. Is that what I should suggest. I have an appt. thursday with my general practitioner- who's a SUPER nice guy and quite helpful. What do I do/suggest. Do you think that it could be an ovarian cyst ? Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Joanne1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,If you are still bleeding that heavily then you will probably have to see the doctor before Thursday. If the ER was not helpful can you change your appointment so that it is sooner?I don't want to alarm you, but is there any chance you are or were pregnant? Miscarriges can cause that sort of bleeding before you have even realised you are bleeding.Good luck!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Absolutely see a doc ASAP. Joanne is right, I thought possible miscarrage as I was reading your post. You need to get this checked out.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Definately call your primary dr and tell him whats been happening. You should see a gyn as soon as possible. Perhaps your primary can pull strings so you can be seen by a gyn ASAP. Absolutely LISTEN to your body. You obviously have something going on that isnt right. I understand the frustrations involved in getting the medical people to listen to you, but you are doing the RIGHT thing. You absolutely must pursue this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I agree! Call your doctor now!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I can imagine how scared you must be feeling. At first I thought maybe fibroids or menopause but I see you are only 23yrs old. I too am thinking maybe a possible miscarriage. Was your last period normal or lighter than usual? Is there any chance you could be pregnant? I would definitely see a Dr as soon as possible. Do let us know how you get on. Good luck


----------



## 21438 (Apr 4, 2005)

please please please see a doctor or obGYN ASAP. A few years ago this happened to my sister. Her periods had always been normal so it scared her stiff. It turned out that she was allergic to her contraceptive injection (even though she'd been on it for over a yearat this stage). She had severe bleeding and cramps too. She was treated and is fine now, and had a baby last year with no complications.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yes sounds like a miscarriage my cousin went through a false one a few weeks back kept having severe bleeding. could be fibroids you erally should see a gyn and your doctor... have you changed or started any new contraception?


----------



## 19928 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you SO much for your help everyone! I appreciate it greatly. It's just so frustrating to turn to an institution that's designed to help you, and then to have nothing done about it and have them scoffing at you.. it's really disheartening. I'm still so upset about the whole thing.







About the pregnancy thing.. No, I know for certain that I'm not pregnant. There actually couldn't be a chance in hell- haven't had sex in like 6 mos. I almost wish I WERE pregnant, then at least I'd know what the HELL is going on. Well *sigh* going on my third box of tampons now.


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

my sister goes through this. she gets cysts all over (walls, tubes, etc) the er has never been any help. she has to call her ob/gyn and he gets her right it.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I had cysts but they never bled and if they did bleed it was just a little bit. I too thought about miscarriage but you say you haven't had intercourse in 6 months. My mother bled 28 days a month (heavy). After years of these they did a D&C (cleaning of the uterus) and eventually they took everything out of her at the age of 36.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

have you had a sexual health check up? you need to get tested regardless of if you used condoms... and you need to see a doctor, you know that or you wouldnt be here. get checked for endometreis (sp) that cause pain and vaginal bleeding also causes some IBS symptoms and very rarely is misdiagnoised for IBS... well my aunt knew someone it happened too


----------



## BobbieC (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Alysmarie,How very upsetting that the hospital didn't take you seriously.......but I agree with the others that you must see your Dr soon.Heavy bleeding like this can have many causes,but I think it's unlikely to be ovarian cysts.It's more likely to be fibroids or a thickened uterine lining being shed or a hormonal imbalance.Hope you get the problem diagnosed quickly and feel better soonBobbie


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Alysmarie....I know from experience how frustrated and frightened you are. I have been suffering from mid cyle heavy bleeding for quite some time. I am lucky enough to have an OB-GYN that is awesome. He ran tests to see why I was bleeding, blood work ups, PAP, ultrasound, and finally a hysteroscopy. He told me that many many things can cause bleeding like that such as fibroids, cysts, polyps, hyperplasia (which is an over-grown uterine lining, which is not real common) the list goes on and on. I have cysts, polyps, and the hyperplasia. He told me that sometimes something as simple as using birth control pills can get things back to normal. In my case, I am having surgery in a few weeks... but the surgery is not recommended for women as young as you are. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE see your OB-GYN ASAP!Big hugs and take care... Valerie


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

It sounds to me that you may need a D&C to clean out your uterus. My sister has had this sort of thing, although she is twice your age.Get to the dr. as others have said and get it checked. Don't panic though..your age is in your favor.Jeanne


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Alysmarie, did you get anyone to listen? What is happening now? Ive been thinking about you!Nikki


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Alys, I do hope you receive this response because I think I can help!SHAKE HANDSI went thru the same hell & figured out what caused it. The doctors are TOTALLY off-track (in fact a woman recently desperately phoned into the Dr.Ash radio show about herself & son both bleeding - but his response was NOT what I would have alerted her to). In the past, in desperation, I finally went to the ER of local hospital due to urethral bleeding which none of the doctors helped me with - not gyno, not urologist, not primary doctors. Well, the ER guys dx'ed me with "UTI" but ALL the docs failed to alert me that it was probably triggered by my computer monitor!Note that some LCDs can be just as bad or worse than some CRTs (and vice versa). It all has to do with the extent to which they were outgassed.References:Silicon Valley Toxics Coalition (lawsuite by Shetreet vs. Sharp Corp. Shetreet suffered nosebleeds & worse as a child.Black On White online PDF book by Granlund-Lind - wherein on pg. 78 a Swedish woman testifies re: bleeding symptoms from computer. Also therein, a guy testifies re: bleeding throatAnother reference:MY OWN EXPERIENCE - http://www.freewebs.com/eclectives/monitorpain.htmit includes guest testimonials (though the guest testimonials cite symptoms other than bleeding. Bleeding starts upon prolonged exposure combined with sensitivity.(I also have another Tripod site that's full of popups unfortunately - since Tripod imposed them after the site's creation. The site is entitled "heavy bleeding".


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

I went thru almost exactly the same thing - including being told to see my gyn asap. I got in the morning after spending the night in the ER ... and I had a fibroid that was somehow pushing the 'bleed' button. The next day I was again in the ER via ambulance because of bleeding and was in the hospital for 9 days. I'm ok now and didn't get a hysterctomy. But you absolutely have to go to the gyn and get and have an exam and maybe an ultra sound. Please do this asap - it doesn't go away if you ignore it it only gets worse and you get anemic.Best wishes..'shana


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Addendum to my above post:What also helps tremendously is to drink lots of black cherry concentrate, or eat Bing cherries, or cherry yogurt, as well as other diet (mentioned on my site). More details of protocol are on my sorebleedheal site, findable via search. But the sorebleedheal site has Tripod popups unfortunately.BTW, anyone on this forum who has the *opposite* problem - i.e. lack of menstruation - may just find that there's some form of deep cherries or berries in their diet. If they eliminate that, and instead take more citrusy stuff, that may help trigger their period. Another extreme trigger is prolonged exposure to computer monitors. Some monitors are worse triggers than others, no matter if CRT or LCD.


----------

